# Man City Cup and the CA Rules



## NewUser27 (May 16, 2021)

Any definite answer as too the format for this tournament.  Is it back to normal or single day elimination , or does it not apply since it private land


----------



## espola (May 16, 2021)

NewUser27 said:


> Any definite answer as too the format for this tournament.  Is it back to normal or single day elimination , or does it not apply since it private land


Private land?


----------



## NewUser27 (May 16, 2021)

espola said:


> Private land?


private property sounds better right?


----------



## espola (May 16, 2021)

NewUser27 said:


> private property sounds better right?


Private property?


----------



## crush (May 16, 2021)

espola said:


> Private property?


Cut to the chase bro and spit it out.........


----------



## dawson (May 17, 2021)

NewUser27 said:


> Any definite answer as too the format for this tournament.  Is it back to normal or single day elimination , or does it not apply since it private land


Case rates are down to very low levels and it’s reasonable to expect many more counties will join LA County ( by far the largest in Calif ) and move to the minimal tier ( lowest risk ) tomorrow. I believe it’s possible Manchester City managers are thinking that with these very low rates and hopefully most counties in the minimal risk tier , they have a reasonable chance to get approval from government authorities to use  their normal format with perhaps just masks and/or social distancing restrictions. After all it appears we will be fully open ( whatever that means ) by June 15 just 2 weeks after this tournament starts .

Just my speculation,  I have no inside info . And if someone really knows , please educate us .


----------



## El Clasico (May 17, 2021)

NewUser27 said:


> private property sounds better right?


When did it become private property?


----------



## NewUser27 (May 18, 2021)

isn't oceanside own by a private group and thats how they've been able to get away with scrimmage this whole time?


----------



## El Clasico (May 18, 2021)

NewUser27 said:


> isn't oceanside own by a private group and thats how they've been able to get away with scrimmage this whole time?


No, the biggest reason that they were able to get away with it is because it is fairly hidden so not a lot of people notice. You can't complain about something that you don't know exists. 

It is operated by user agreement with the city(?) and Surf Cup Sports, I believe. Espola can probably even has a copy of the management contract so he would be the one to ask.


----------



## espola (May 18, 2021)

NewUser27 said:


> isn't oceanside own by a private group and thats how they've been able to get away with scrimmage this whole time?


Leased from and owned by the City of Oceanside.


----------



## espola (May 18, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> No, the biggest reason that they were able to get away with it is because it is fairly hidden so not a lot of people notice. You can't complain about something that you don't know exists.
> 
> It is operated by user agreement with the city(?) and Surf Cup Sports, I believe. Espola can probably even has a copy of the management contract so he would be the one to ask.


I am not a resident of Oceanside so I have no status to complain, and --  It has been interesting watching from afar as the promises of a large grassy park with winding trails and shaded picnic benches with athletic fields scattered about turned into what we have now.



			https://retailinsite.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/el-corazon-2.jpg
		




			https://static.wixstatic.com/media/3aea54_643ce583fc88431ab00aab8f018fa0a6~mv2_d_2000_1500_s_2.jpg/v1/fill/w_640,h_400,al_c,q_80,usm_0.66_1.00_0.01/3aea54_643ce583fc88431ab00aab8f018fa0a6~mv2_d_2000_1500_s_2.webp


----------



## notintheface (May 18, 2021)

Okay, that first graphic is high comedy. One of those baseball fields is positioned on basically the side of the hill. Good to know they weren't planning on spraying water on the parking lot all the time, though.


----------



## espola (May 18, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Okay, that first graphic is high comedy. One of those baseball fields is positioned on basically the side of the hill. Good to know they weren't planning on spraying water on the parking lot all the time, though.


The first graphic is what was presented to the citizens of Oceanside when the City Council was looking for support/approval of their development plans for the site (Note:  It was originally one of the largest silica-sand quarries in the country, but the deposit had been played out so the owners donated it to the City for the tax deduction).  I don't have the drive to look for the lease agreement right now, but as I recall residents of Oceanside have the right to use the jogging trail around the perimeter without charge (no parking fee?) and there is supposed to be at least one field available for local soccer teams.


----------



## dawson (May 18, 2021)

dad4
“ 3 games is enough for an 8 team elimination tournament. 
Winners play winners, losers play losers. 3 game guarantee and you still get semifinals and finals. It’s what norcal does for the top 8 teams in state cup. “ 

I love this idea from Dad4 posted on a different string .
8 team brackets . Could have top bracket , 2nd bracket, etc. 
Starts as a tournament for everyone, lose and it turns into a showcase for your remaining games . 

first game = rd of 8
Win - then 2nd game is semi finals 
Win - then 3rd game is final 
Win - you are champion.

lose first game its a showcase for next 2
games .

Perfect way to have a tournament with one game a day and a champion. I hope Manchester City thinks of this . 
Thanks Dad 4


----------



## XBZ (May 18, 2021)

San Diego Padres can have 15,250 fans but having too many people spread out on 50 acres of grass still possibly constitutes a public health risk.


----------



## RedCard (May 18, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> No, the biggest reason that they were able to get away with it is because it is fairly hidden so not a lot of people notice. You can't complain about something that you don't know exists.


This ain't no lie that people don't know about it. I work in the San Gabriel Valley and a couple of weeks ago, the branch manager of the Oceanside branch was at my work. When I found out he worked out of Oceanside, I mentioned that I spend a lot of time down there because of soccer and my kids plat at the SoCal Sports Complex. His reply was "where's that??". I pulled out the Google Maps and it's 3.5 miles from the Oceanside branch...He had no clue and he's been there for 3 years....lol


----------



## footylove (May 21, 2021)

Any idea when the schedule is going to be released ?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2021)

The Oceanside fields saved us from driving to Lancaster.  Can I get an Amen?  That field is doing it's part to save the planet from catastrophic disaster by shortening soccer commutes.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 21, 2021)

footylove said:


> Any idea when the schedule is going to be released ?


Not to long ago there was a back door to the schedules on the schedule page. Use to be able to see the pairings before they were actually posted.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 21, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Oceanside fields saved us from driving to Lancaster.  Can I get an Amen?  That field is doing it's part to save the planet from catastrophic disaster by shortening soccer commutes.


Definitely not a commute saver on my end, but worth the drive for a game. Lancaster is awful for games for so many reasons.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Definitely not a commute saver on my end, but worth the drive for a game. Lancaster is awful for games for so many reasons.


Silver lakes better?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 21, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Silver lakes better?


SL is definitely closer by 30 minutes. Lancaster and O'Side are 90 min drives. The best for us is OCGP at 45 min.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2021)

OCGP next best for us too.  SLC not so bad either.  Best 8 bucks I've ever spent, every time.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 21, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> OCGP next best for us too.  SLC not so bad either.  Best 8 bucks I've ever spent, every time.


Overall I do think OCGP is the best site.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 21, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Overall I do think OCGP is the best site.


I think the Polo Fields are the best with Oceanside a close second.  Then again, I live in Carlsbad.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 21, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I think the Polo Fields are the best with Oceanside a close second.  Then again, I live in Carlsbad.


Feel like the Polo fields are hard. The grass at OCGP is very good. Even when they are worn down it’s soft and the ball plays well.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 21, 2021)

Looks light on the girls side. 




__





						2021 Manchester City Cup
					






					2021mancitycup.surfcupsports.com


----------



## PracticeWYpreach (May 21, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Looks light on the girls side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they list the accepted teams? Or nothing until the schedule comes out?


----------



## temecs (May 21, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Looks light on the girls side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone explain how an 11 team bracket works?


----------



## espola (May 21, 2021)

temecs said:


> Can anyone explain how an 11 team bracket works?


Use a Swiss tournament scheme, where winners play winners, losers play losers, don't repeat matchups.  Champions are based on point system (2, 3, or 10 points max per game are common systems).

I am wondering how they handle a group of 32 in 3 days with anything other than randomly-selected opponents and no champions as in a showcase.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (May 24, 2021)

Do they show the team list anywhere? Can see the number of teams (assuming accepted), but not who that is. Also do they show the colleges scouts coming?


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 24, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Do they show the team list anywhere? Can see the number of teams (assuming accepted), but not who that is. Also do they show the colleges scouts coming?


Colleges (at least D1) can not attend until after June 1st.


----------



## timbuck (May 24, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Looks light on the girls side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cerritos Memorial is also a bit light.  https://public.totalglobalsports.com/public/event/2222/schedules-standings
If not for a most teams wearing a slammers uniform, there wouldnt be much here at all.

Maybe people have said-  We spent the late fall and winter either locked in our houses or on the road in Arizona.  Then our kids played a condensed season (And if HS age, they played HS soccer and club soccer. And maybe even a 2nd or 3rd HS sports at the same time).  We are going to use a 3-day weekend to enjoy ourselves and let bodies recover a bit.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (May 24, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Cerritos Memorial is also a bit light.  https://public.totalglobalsports.com/public/event/2222/schedules-standings
> If not for a most teams wearing a slammers uniform, there wouldnt be much here at all.
> 
> Maybe people have said-  We spent the late fall and winter either locked in our houses or on the road in Arizona.  Then our kids played a condensed season (And if HS age, they played HS soccer and club soccer. And maybe even a 2nd or 3rd HS sports at the same time).  We are going to use a 3-day weekend to enjoy ourselves and let bodies recover a bit.


At least they are showing the teams that will be there


----------



## lafalafa (May 24, 2021)

The out of state teams uncertainty about the legalities of participation or travel has hurt attendance.

High school season is not even over and the final rounds are this Friday or weekend and regionals the next so that's another strike.   

Tournaments levels will take some time to recover from pre-covid times. Might be a while


----------



## notintheface (May 24, 2021)

Half of the kids aren't eligible for their vaccinations yet, and the other half of the kids just had their first round of shots and are waiting another couple of weeks for their second round. Give it some time.


----------



## timbuck (May 25, 2021)

No schedule yet?  Tournament is in 4 days.


----------



## Gkdad1 (May 25, 2021)

timbuck said:


> No schedule yet?  Tournament is in 4 days.


Earlier this morning they had the schedules up for about 4 divisions. Now...nothing!


----------



## NewUser27 (May 25, 2021)

Their busy moving teams around after the Surf coaches complained they had tuff brackets like every year, they get a fairly easy shot to the top, while other teams played stacked brackets.


----------

